
Show HN: Deb-simple a lightweight, bare-bones apt repository server - johnnycarcin
https://github.com/esell/deb-simple
======
rurban
I don't get why this is called simple. it's way overblown for a simple repo
hosting tool. I serve static Debian packages on my github pages. it's just a
matter to create the meta data and upload it to your static space. no need for
another http/htps service. aptly e.g. is much simpler providing the tools to
create the meta files for an apt repo, but it can be made much simpler than
that. just haven't found it yet.

~~~
johnnycarcin
original author here, maybe giving some background will help explain why this
was created (maybe it won't).

at a previous company we were doing the whole micro-services thing + CI/CD and
all of the fun that comes with it. every time a service was compiled (dev,
test and prod), a deb package was also created as that is how we did
deployments. with many services being built on a fairly frequent basis, we ran
into an issue using another setup that used s3 as the backing storage (sorry,
i don't remember the name) where we were getting race conditions with regards
to the repo metadata. that caused all sorts of fun issues during deployments.
additionally, the uploading of packages via our build system was a bit clunky.

when i originally wrote this to solve our problems it really was pretty
simple, just under 300 lines of actual code and was designed to "solve" the
race condition caused by frequent uploads of multiple different packages AND
expose the service as a rest endpoint which fit into our build system better.

since i originally wrote deb-simple a few people have come through and
submitted AWESOME changes that have made deb-simple a bit more robust without
impacting the overall functionality. some of those changes have made deb-
simple a bit less... simple, but the trade-off has been well worth it :)

~~~
rurban
deb-repo-server then maybe?

